# Verständlichkeit



## unique (Jan 16, 2012)

Der große Fund meiner Nachforschung aber war Schopenhauer. Er war der erste, der vom Leiden der Welt sprach, welches uns sichtbar und aufdringlich umgibt, von Verwirrung, Leidenschaft, Bösem, das alle anderen kaum zu beachten schienen und immer *in Harmonie und Verständlichkeit auflösen wollten.* Hier war endlich einer, der den Mut zur Einsicht hatte, daß es mit dem Weltengrund irgendwie nicht zum Besten stand. Er sprach weder von einer allgütigen und allweisen Providenz der Schöpfung, noch von einer Harmonie des Gewordenen, sondern sagte deutlich, daß dem leidensvollen Ablauf der Menschheitsgeschichte und der Grausamkeit der Natur ein Fehler zugrundelag, nämlich die Blindheit des weltschaffenden Willens. Ich fand dies bestätigt durch meine frühen Beobachtungen von kranken und sterbenden Fischen, von räudigen Füchsen, erfrorenen oder verhungerten Vögeln, von der erbarmungslosen Tragödie, die eine blumengeschmückte Wiese verbirgt: Regenwürmer, die von Ameisen zu Tode gequält werden, Insekten, die einander Stück für Stück auseinanderreißen usw. Aber auch meine Erfahrungen am Menschen hatten mich alles andere als den Glauben an ursprüngliche menschliche Güte und Sittlichkeit gelehrt. Ich kannte mich selber gut genug, um zu wis sen, daß ich mich sozusagen nur graduell von einem Tier unterschied.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2012)

Καλημέρα,

Πρώτα, τα λεξικά: 
Pons: Verständlichkeit = κατανόηση
dict.cc: Verständlichkei = audibility, tangibility, perspicuity, perceivability, intelligibility, comprehensibility, understandability

Μια μετάφραση στο πόδι (δηλ. χωρίς να ψάξω την ειδική ορολογία) της αρχής της παραγράφου που επισημαίνεις: Το μεγάλο εύρημα της έρευνάς μου ήταν, όμως, ο Σοπενχάουερ. *Ήταν ο πρώτος που μίλησε για τον πόνο του κόσμου, που μας περιβάλλει ορατά και πιεστικά, για τη σύγχυση, τα πάθη, το κακό, που όλοι έμοιαζαν να μην τα προσέχουν καν, θέλοντας να τα διαλύσουν με αρμονία και κατανόηση.* Επιτέλους, εδώ υπήρχε κάποιος που είχε το κουράγιο να κατανοήσει ότι κάτι στη βάση του κόσμου δεν ήταν ό,τι το καλύτερο.


----------



## unique (Jan 16, 2012)

Υπάρχει περίπτωση αντί "να τα διαλύσουν με αρμονία και κατανόηση" να εννοεί "να τα ερμηνεύσουν ως" ή "να τα αναγάγουν σε" ή "να τα διακρίνουν ως" αρμονία και κατανόηση; Ή τέλος "να τα διαλύσουν (ξορκίσουν) επεξηγώντας τα ως αρμονία και νοημοσύνη"; Δηλαδή μήπως εννοεί ότι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι στοχαστές εθελοτυφλούσαν μπροστά σε όλα αυτά τα δεινά λόγω της πίστης τους σε ένα πανάγαθο ον που θα ήταν αδύνατο να πλάσει ένα κόσμο γεμάτο δεινά στον οποίο δεν θα υπήρχε αρμονία (η οποία αρμονία προϋποθέτει ένα νοήμον υπέρτατο ον). Το "κατανόηση" μήπως θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει την παρουσία ενός νοήμονος υπέρτατου όντος; δηλαδή μήπως αντί για «κατανόηση» ταιριάζει το "νοημοσύνη";

Η αγγλική απόδοση έχει ως εξής: "and always try to resolve into all-embracing harmony and comprehensibility".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2012)

Από το απόσπασμα και μόνο είναι δύσκολο να επιλέξω με μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια ανάμεσα σε όλες τις εναλλακτικές σημασίες. Επίσης, δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν ο Σοπ. χρησιμοποίησε τον όρο Verständlichkeit ορίζοντάς τον κάπου, κάπως, διαφορετικά, σε κάποια πηγή που ενδεχομένως είναι υπόψη του αγγλόφωνου μεταφραστή.

Από τις εναλλακτικές "να τα ερμηνεύσουν ως" ή "να τα αναγάγουν σε" ή "να τα διακρίνουν ως" αρμονία και κατανόηση (και τη δική μου) --που δεν μου μοιάζουν πιο κοντά στο πρωτότυπο, θα έβλεπα ενδιαφέρουσα και μιαν άλλη, "να τα επιλύσουν".

Αυτό, το _"να τα διαλύσουν (ξορκίσουν) επεξηγώντας τα ως αρμονία και νοημοσύνη"_, δεν μου προκύπτει από το συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα. Ούτε το αν εννοεί _"ότι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι στοχαστές εθελοτυφλούσαν μπροστά σε όλα αυτά τα δεινά λόγω της πίστης τους σε ένα πανάγαθο ον που θα ήταν αδύνατο να πλάσει ένα κόσμο γεμάτο δεινά στον οποίο δεν θα υπήρχε αρμονία (η οποία αρμονία προϋποθέτει ένα νοήμον υπέρτατο ον)_". Μπορεί φυσικά να προκύπτει από το γενικότερο συγκείμενο, αλλά από το απόσπασμα, όχι.

_Το "κατανόηση" μήπως θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει την παρουσία ενός νοήμονος υπέρτατου όντος; δηλαδή μήπως αντί για «κατανόηση» ταιριάζει το "νοημοσύνη";_ Ούτε αυτό μου προκύπτει από το συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα.

Η αγγλική απόδοση έχει ως εξής: "and always try to resolve into all-embracing harmony and comprehensibility".


Από το συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα (και τα επόμενα, όπου ο συγγραφέας αναφέρεται και στις δικές του παρατηρήσεις για το πόσο σκληρή είναι η φυσική ζωή και πόσο λίγο διαφέρει ο άνθρωπος από το ζώο) εγώ καταλαβαίνω το απλό, ότι πριν από τον Σοπ. όλοι προσπαθούσαν να βρουν αρμονία στη φύση και όπου δεν την έβρισκαν, τη δικαιολογούσαν με κατανόηση. Εδώ θα μπορούσα να καταλάβω και διάφορες θρησκευτικές πεποιθήσεις, αλλά ακόμη και φιλοσοφικά συστήματα ανοχής των πλησίον.


----------



## unique (Jan 16, 2012)

Όλα τα παραπάνω τα γράφει ο Γιουνγκ για τον Σοπενχάουερ. Ωστόσο, κατά την αντίληψή μου, τα Harmonie und Verständlichkeit αναφέρονται σε ένα αρμονικό και νοήμον σύμπαν με τη γενικότερη φιλοσοφική έννοια (δεν αναφέρεται ο Γιουνγκ εδώ ειδικά στον Σοπενχάουερ αλλά σε μια φιλοσοφική παράδοση χιλιάδων ετών). Συνήθως οι χριστιανοί φιλόσοφοι (αλλά και ορισμένοι αρχαίοι στοχαστές) ισχυρίζονται ότι πίσω από τη φαινομενική σκληρότητα της φύσης, πίσω από όλες τις αδικίες και την ασχήμια, κρύβεται μια αρμονία και ένας τελικός σκοπός (τελεολογία) προς τον οποίο οδεύει το σύμπαν καθοδηγούμενο από τον πανάγαθο και πάνσοφο δημιουργό (που είναι ο μόνος που κατανοεί τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει). Ο άνθρωπος λόγω της μικρόνοιάς του δεν έχει τη συνολική αντίληψη του κόσμου, δηλαδή δεν αντιλαμβάνεται πώς κάθε συμβάν, κακό ή καλό, εντάσσεται στο θείο σχέδιο. Ο Γιουνγκ λέει ότι ο Σοπενχάουερ ήταν ο πρώτος που τόλμησε να αμφισβητήσει τα παραπάνω και να πει τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους.
Νομίζω ότι η μεταφορά του Harmonie und Verständlichkeit πρέπει να γίνει βάσει του παραπάνω σκεπτικού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2012)

unique said:


> [...]Ο Γιουνγκ λέει ότι ο Σοπενχάουερ ήταν ο πρώτος που τόλμησε να αμφισβητήσει τα παραπάνω και να πει τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους. Νομίζω ότι η μεταφορά του Harmonie und Verständlichkeit πρέπει να γίνει βάσει του παραπάνω σκεπτικού.


Συμφωνώ με την άποψη που διατυπώνεις, απλώς δεν ξέρω (και δεν καταλαβαίνω από το απόσπασμα) αν η άποψη του Σοπενχάουερ θεωρεί _αρμονικό ή νοήμον_ το σύμπαν.

Επιστρέφοντας στην ουσία του μεταφραστικού προβληματισμού σου, έχω την εντύπωση ότι η κατανόηση περιέχει αρκετή από τη αμφισημία που χρειάζεσαι --και την κατανόηση των επικρατούντων συστημάτων, αλλά και την κατανόηση του τρόπου χρήσης των, ίσως ίσως και λίγη από την κατανόηση της συμπόνιας. Από εκεί και πέρα, φυσικά, εσύ κρίνεις πόσο και προς τα πού θέλεις να προχωρήσεις.


----------



## unique (Jan 16, 2012)

Ο Σόπεχάουερ δεν δέχεται την εγγελιανή πεποίθηση μιας κατεύθυνσης στην ιστορία και δεν διακρίνει κάποιο αγνό απώτερο σκοπό ούτε απώλεια της οικουμενικής αρμονίας. Η κεντρική αρχή του Σοπενχάουερ ήταν αυτή της βούλησης (βούληση=κάτι σαν αόρατη δύναμη που δρα χωρίς σκοπο),που αναπτύσσεται τυφλά. Ο ίδιος δηλώνει απερίφραστα ότι «όλη η ζωή είναι βάσανο». Η βούληση αυτή καθεαυτή είναι η απώτερη αιτία για την οποία υποφέρουν οι άνθρωποι.


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2012)

Εγώ θα πω μόνο τι καταλαβαίνω από το αγγλικό:

He was the first to speak of the suffering of the world, which visibly and glaringly surrounds us, and of confusion, passion, evil -- all those things which the [other philosophers] hardly seemed to notice and always tried to resolve into all-embracing harmony and comprehensibility. Here at last was a philosopher who had the courage to see that all was not for the best in the fundaments of the universe.

Ο Σοπενχάουερ είναι ο πρώτος που μίλησε για τη *σύγχυση* (την *ασάφεια*, τη θολούρα που επικρατεί)… για όλα εκείνα που οι άλλοι φιλόσοφοι έκαναν πως δεν τα βλέπουν και πάντοτε προσπαθούσαν να τα επιλύσουν (να τα ερμηνεύσουν) λέγοντας ότι τα διέπει αρμονία και *σαφήνεια* (*κατανοητότητα*).

Δεν μεταφράζω, παραφράζω. Απλώς θέλω να δείξω το δίπολο: ασάφεια και σαφήνεια. Το _comprehensibility_ πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να μείνει σ’ αυτή τη σημασία. Δεν περνάει αυτή η _διατύπωση_ στο ότι αρμονία και σαφήνεια οφείλονται σε πάνσοφο δημιουργό — έστω κι αν οδηγεί προς τα εκεί το μυαλό μας.


Μια παρατηρησούλα: εγελιανός από το εξελληνισμένο Έγελος.


----------



## unique (Jan 16, 2012)

καλησπέρα
Η άποψή σου είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα και θα κατέληγα χωρίς ενδοιασμούς σ' αυτήν αν δεν υπήρχε αυτό το "all-embracing" που υποδηλώνει κάτι ανώτερο. Η αναφορά στους "άλλους φιλόσοφους" δείχνει προς την ίδια κατεύθυνση αφού οι περισσότεροι απέδιδαν τη συμπαντική αρμονία σε κάποια ανώτερη δύναμη. Παρόλα αυτά το "σαφήνεια" αφήνει κατά τη γνώμη μου περιθώρια ερμηνείας και για τις δύο περιπτώσεις (η ασάφεια ασφαλώς δεν συνάδει με το τέλειο).


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2012)

Η άποψή μου είναι ότι δεν μπορούμε να χώσουμε στη μετάφραση αυτό στο οποίο μας οδηγεί η διατύπωση του πρωτοτύπου. Δηλαδή, αν ο Γιουνγκ θέλει να μας πει κάτι με τη φράση «αρμονία και σαφήνεια» στα γερμανικά, το ίδιο θα κάνει και με την ελληνική απόδοση — δεν είναι ανάγκη να προσθέσουμε στο ελληνικό μερικά οκτάνια ευκολίας για τον Έλληνα αναγνώστη. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με το (αγγλικό) _all-embracing_ (να μην κοιτάζω γερμανικά): η αρμονία και η σαφήνεια διέπουν και αγκαλιάζουν τα πάντα. Αν εμείς φανταζόμαστε την αγκαλιά του Δημιουργού, δεν είναι ανάγκη να τη δώσουμε ζωγραφισμένη κιόλας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2012)

Πάντως, το _all-embracing_ είναι του αγγλικού κειμένου. Στο γερμανικό δεν βλέπω κάτι ανάλογο...


----------



## Themis (Jan 16, 2012)

Δεν έχω ιδέα από γερμανικά, αλλά περνούσα και είδα φως. Θα περίμενα να εννοεί αυτό που υπέθεσε και ο Unique: "να τα αναγάγουν σε". 'Η "να τα διαλύσουν", αλλά με αυτή την έννοια (αμφιβάλλω ωστόσο αν θα ταίριαζε στο γλωσσικό ύφος). Να τα εντάξουν, να τα δουν να διαχέονται μέσα στην ευρύτερη αρμονία, να τα ερμηνεύσουν αποσυνθέτοντάς τα μέσα στην καθολική αρμονία. Από το δίπολο "σαφήνεια/ κατανοητότητα" του Νίκελ, μου φαίνεται σαφέστερη όχι η σαφήνεια αλλά η κατανοητότητα. Για όλα βέβαια μόνοι αρμόδιοι είναι οι γερμανομαθείς. Επίσης, πολύ σωστή η παρατήρηση του Νίκελ στο #10, και γενικότατης ισχύος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2012)

Να προσθέσω λοιπόν από τα λεξικά ερμηνείες του ρήματος auflösen, (resolve στην αγγλική μετάφραση), που είναι αυτό που γινόταν από τους παλιούς με αρμονία και κατανόηση (ή ό,τι άλλο θέλετε). Θα χρησιμοποιήσω δύο γερμανοαγγλικά λεξικά (για λόγους που θα γίνουν προφανείς):

Στο dict.cc: auflösen (μτβ.ρ.) = to solve, to sever, to close, to unwind, to disband, to resolve, to wind up, to unloose, to dissolve, to break up, to disperse, to eliminate, to liquidate, to terminate, to dissipate, to dismantle, to disintegrate 

και πολλά ακόμα (για την αυτοπαθή μορφή του ρήματος, για συνάψεις του κ.λπ.).

Ανάλογα θα βρείτε εδώ, στο pons 

Δεν είναι καθόλου περίεργο λοιπόν που εύκολα μπορεί καθένας να δει την α ή τη β εκδοχή στο παράδειγμα.


----------



## unique (Jan 17, 2012)

drsiebenmal: "Ήταν ο πρώτος που μίλησε για τον πόνο του κόσμου, που μας περιβάλλει ορατά και πιεστικά, για τη σύγχυση, τα πάθη, το κακό, που όλοι έμοιαζαν να μην τα προσέχουν καν, θέλοντας να τα διαλύσουν με αρμονία και κατανόηση. Επιτέλους, εδώ υπήρχε κάποιος που είχε το κουράγιο να κατανοήσει ότι κάτι στη βάση του κόσμου δεν ήταν ό,τι το καλύτερο". 
Εδώ υπάρχουν δύο κύριοι αντιθετικοί πόλοι α) όλοι οι προηγούμενοι φιλόσοφοι (που από τον Πυθαγόρα μέχρι τον Σοπενχάουερ πίστευαν στην πλειοψηφία τους σε κάποια ανώτερη δύναμη) έμοιαζαν να μην προσέχουν καν τον πόνο του κόσμου, τη σύγχυση, τα πάθη, το κακό. β) Ο Σοπενχάουερ διέκρινε τα παραπάνω και μάλιστα μιλούσε γι' αυτά χωρίς να προσπαθεί να τα δικαιολογήσει. (Αντίθετα ο κόσμος του Σοπενχάουερ δεν διαθέτει ίχνος αρμονίας επειδή η δράση και τα αποτελέσματα της Βούλησης έχουν τυχαίο χαρακτήρα και κατά συνέπεια δεν οδηγούν σε κάποιο προδιαγεγραμμένο τέλος).
Τώρα, όλοι οι προηγούμενοι φιλόσοφοι, αντίθετα από τον Σοπενχάουερ, προσπαθούσαν να κάνουν ένα από τα εξής: α) έδειχναν κατανόηση για το "λάθος" του δημιουργού, (ε σαν άνθρωπος κι αυτός -που λέει και ο Αρκάς- έκανε ένα μικρό λαθάκι ) και το δικαιολογούσαν με αρμονία. β) προσπαθούσαν να κατανοήσουν τη φύση του κακού με αρμονία. γ) έλεγαν ότι μπροστά στην αρμονία και την κατανόηση του σύμπαντος τα δεινά είναι κάτι ασήμαντο. δ) προσπαθούσαν να αναγάγουν τα δεινά σε αρμονία και σαφήνεια (χρησιμοποιώντας ο καθένας διαφορετικό σκεπτικό ανάλογα με την ατομική του κοσμοθεωρία).
Κατά τη γνώμη μου οι περιπτώσεις α' και β' έχουν δύο μειονεκτήματα. Το πρώτο είναι ότι το νόημα των προτάσεων είναι ασυνάρτητο. (εκτός ίσως αν καταφύγει κανείς σε ακραίες παραφράσεις και ερμηνείες). Το δεύτερο είναι ότι δεν γνωρίζω, όχι πολλούς, αλλά ούτε ένα φιλόσοφο που να δείχνει κατανόηση για τα λάθη του πανάγαθου δημιουργού. Για παράδειγμα οι γνωστικοί αντί να δείξουν κατανόηση εφηύραν ένα "κακό δημιουργό" που είναι υπεύθυνος για τα δεινά του υλικού κόσμου. Περίπου το ίδιο έκαναν και οι ζωροάστρες με τον Αριμάν. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για την τρίτη περίπτωση. Δεν γνωρίζω κανένα που να υποστηρίζει ότι τα δεινά είναι ασήμαντα. Αντίθετα, (περίπτωση δ') όλοι οι χριστιανοί φιλόσοφοι "σβήνουν" τα δεινά εντάσσοντάς τα στο μεγαλύτερο σχέδιο. Εάν επιλέξω μία από τις α', β' ή γ’ θα βάλω τον Γιουνγκ να λέει ασυναρτησίες και θα χαρακτηριστώ ανάλογα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2012)

Καλημέρα,

Εδώ υπάρχουν δύο θέματα.

Το πρώτο είναι το κρίσιμο. Από τις τέσσερις περιπτώσεις που παρουσιάζεις, κι εγώ θεωρώ ως εύλογη τη (δ) περίπτωση που αναφέρεις.

Το δεύτερο είναι ότι μοιάζει σαν να σε μπερδεύει χωρίς λόγο η (το επαναλαμβάνω: πρόχειρη, χωρίς έρευνα και χωρίς συγκείμενο) μετάφραση που έδωσα στο #2. Νομίζω ότι το απόσπασμα (ακόμη και με την άτεχνη στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μετάφρασή μου) περιγράφει την περίπτωση (δ). Όμως μη σε μπερδεύει η δική μου απόδοση· απλώς αγνόησέ την, αν δεν ταιριάζει στο συνολικό κείμενό σου. Άλλωστε γι' αυτό και έδωσα όλα τα λήμματα από τα λεξικά, για να δείξω πόσο μεγάλο ερμηνευτικό εύρος υπάρχει --όχι τόσο εξαιτίας των ουσιαστικών αλλά κυρίως λόγω του ρήματος.

Φοβάμαι ότι σε έβαλα να προβληματίζεσαι άδικα ή, έστω, υπερβολικά --αν ναι, ζητώ συγγνώμη.


----------



## unique (Jan 17, 2012)

Να διευκρινίσω ότι το "drsiebenmal" με το οποίο ξεκινάει το #14 δεν υπονοεί ότι όσα γράφω απευθύνονται σε σένα, αλλά ότι χρησιμοποιώ τη μετάφρασή σου για να βγάλω ορισμένα συμπεράσματα γενικής φύσεως. Και για το θεό μη μου ζητάς συγγνώμη, τη στιγμή που προσπαθείς μόνο να με βοηθήσεις. Εγώ θα έπρεπε να ζητώ συγγνώμη που έγινα τσιμπούρι στο γερμανομαθή μας! 
Αυτό που πιστεύω ότι εννοεί είναι ότι προσπάθησαν να [επιλύσουν το πρόβλημα της ύπαρξής των δεινών με την αναγωγή τους] (= resolve) σε αρμονία και σαφήνεια χρησιμοποιώντας ένα Χ σκεπτικό. Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν βρίσκω κατάλληλη λέξη για να αντικαταστήσω το auflösen - resolve ώστε να αποδίδει το παραπάνω ερμηνευτικό σχήμα. 
Μάλλον θα καταλήξω στο «θέλοντας να τα αναγάγουν σε αρμονία και κατανόηση» (ή, αντί του κατανόηση, "σαφήνεια").


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2012)

Καλημέρα, καλημέρα. Συμφωνώ με τον Θέμη που λέει ότι η _κατανοητότητα_ είναι πιο σαφής και πιο κατανοητή από τη _σαφήνεια_. Είναι επίσης πιο σωστή από την _κατανόηση_.

Η _κατανόηση_ έχει ενεργητική σημασία: αν πούμε ότι κάτι έχει αρμονία και κατανόηση, δηλ. το διακρίνουν αυτές οι ιδιότητες, αυτό σημαίνει ότι έχει αρμονία και ότι έχει κατανόηση, ότι αυτό κατανοεί. Ότι το σύμπαν έχει αρμονία και επίσης νόηση και καταλαβαίνει.

Όχι: το σύμπαν έχει αρμονία και _κατανοητότητα_. Μπορούν να το κατανοήσουν οι άλλοι. Δεν διέπεται από σύγχυση και δεν προκαλεί σύγχυση και δυσχέρεια στην κατανόηση. 

Δεν θα με χάλαγε ένα απλό «επιδίωκαν να τα ερμηνεύσουν ως αρμονικά και κατανοητά».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν θα με χάλαγε ένα απλό «επιδίωκαν να τα ερμηνεύσουν ως αρμονικά και κατανοητά».


Ούτε εμένα. :)

@Unique: Τα προβλήματα της φορουμικής επικοινωνίας. Νο πρόμπλεμ! :)


----------



## unique (Jan 17, 2012)

Καλημέρα Nickel!
Υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα με το "ερμηνεύσουν".
Κανένας φιλόσοφος δεν ερμηνεύει τα δεινά ως "αρμονικά και κατανοητά".
Ωστόσο, αυτό το κάνουν οι εκάστοτε κυβερνώντες.


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2012)

Να τα παρουσιάσουν ως αρμονικά και κατανοητά / ως μέρος ενός αρμονικού και κατανοητού συνόλου;

(Είναι που δεν καταλαβαίνω την _αναγωγή_ εδώ και φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα είμαι μόνος.)


----------



## unique (Jan 17, 2012)

Όπως το βλέπω εγώ η αναγωγή εμπεριέχει τις έννοιες της μεταφοράς σε υψηλότερο επίπεδο, της αναφοράς σε κάτι άλλο και του μετασχηματισμού.
Σε ένα υψηλότερο επίπεδο τα δεινά παύουν να είναι κάτι κακό και «μετασχηματίζονται» στο νου του φιλοσόφου σε αρμονία και σαφήνεια (ή αναφέρονται πλέον στην αρμονία και τη σαφήνεια). 
Αυτό που ταιριάζει με το νόημα είναι «να τα εντάξουν», αλλά δεν συμφωνεί με το resolve.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2012)

Πάντως, στο auflösen υπάρχει αυτή η έννοια της διάλυσης (και της χημικής, αυτής που θα λέγαμε στα αγγλικά *dis*solve).


----------



## Themis (Jan 17, 2012)

Δεν μπορούμε να τα χαρακτηρίσουμε ευθέως σαν αρμονικά και κατανοητά. Γι' αυτό ακριβώς μεσολαβεί η αναγωγή, ή διάλυση, ή ό,τι άλλο. Εδώ νομίζω ότι έχουμε ένα κατ' ουσία εγελιανό σχήμα. Αν αναχθούμε στο θεμελιωδέστερο επίπεδο, υπάρχει αρμονία, η οποία μάλιστα δεν είναι απρόσιτη στην ανθρώπινη νόηση και μπορούμε συνεπώς να τη συλλάβουμε (κατανοητότητα). Αν όμως προχωρήσουμε από το καθολικό στο μερικό και στο πλήρως προσδιορισμένο, ή με λίγα λόγια στην απτή πραγματικότητα, τότε ναι, βλέπουμε ότι υπάρχει πόνος και δυστυχία. Αλλά ο πόνος και η δυστυχία δεν ανήκουν στο θεμελιωδέστερο επίπεδο. Καθώς προσπαθούμε να τα κατανοήσουμε, διαπιστώνουμε ότι αποτελούν επιμέρους (δευτερεύοντα) στοιχεία, μεταξύ πολλών άλλων, του συγκεκριμένου τρόπου με τον οποίο εκδηλώνεται αυτή η αρμονία, με τον οποίο η αρμονία δομεί την πραγματικότητα - δεν αναιρούν την αρμονία.

Αφού το καταλαβαίνω κάπως έτσι, δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με την αναγωγή (σε...), διάλυση (μέσα σε...) κτλ. Το μόνο σοβαρό πρόβλημα μού φαίνεται ότι είναι αυτό που είδε ο άγγλος μεταφραστής. Αφού το all-embracing δεν περιλαμβάνεται στο πρωτότυπο, υπάρχει κάποιο κενό. Θα ήταν λογικότερο να πούμε σε μια καθολική/ ευρύτερη/ γενικότερη αρμονία και κατανοητότητα. Δηλαδή, λίγο-πολύ all-embracing. Εκτός αν το προηγούμενο κείμενο μάς επιτρέπει να μιλήσουμε για *την *αρμονία και κατανοητότητα, δηλαδή εκείνη για την οποία μάς μίλησε ενδεχομένως πιο πάνω, οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να προσθέσουμε τον προσδιορισμό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2012)

Χμμμ, τελικά μπορεί και να φταίει σημαντικά η πρόχειρη μετάφρασή μου (και η επικέντρωση στη Verständlichkeit).

Το πρωτότυπο λέει: [...] und immer in Harmonie und Verständlichkeit auflösen wollten [...]

Αυτό το *immer*= πάντοτε, δεν υπάρχει στην αρχική μετάφρασή μου ([..] θέλοντας να τα διαλύσουν με αρμονία και κατανόηση [...]). Βέβαια, στη μετάφρασή μου θα εμφανιζόταν ως: [...] θέλοντας _πάντα_ να τα διαλύσουν με αρμονία και κατανόηση [...] --δηλαδή, σε πρώτο επίπεδο, θα το καταλάβαινα ως μια μόνιμη πρακτική των παλιότερων, όχι ως παντοτινότητα της αρμονίας και της σαφήνειας. Αναρωτιέμαι όμως αν θα μπορούσε να ενταχθεί στο σκεπτικό του Άγγλου μεταφραστή / στη λογική που παρουσιάζει ο Θέμης.


----------



## unique (Jan 17, 2012)

Σύμφωνα με το ODE: resolve something into = reduce a subject, statement, etc. by mental analysis into (separate elements or a more elementary form): the ability to resolve facts into their legal categories.
Πιστεύω ότι είναι αρκετά κοντά στο ανάγω, οπότε θα το χρησιμοποιήσω για να μη το κουράζουμε άλλο.
Ευχαριστώ θερμά όλους.


----------

